# What do you do when your dog plays "keep away"?



## JLJ

My dog has started playing a not so cute game of "keep away" on almost a daily basis. Yesterday she had my favorite underwear out of my clean clothes basket! She has been doing this more and more frequently with misc. "treats" that she finds. She seems so proud of herself when she has something she shouldn't have and has so much fun with this game. It is kind of cute but at the same time it is SOOO annoying. 

What do you do to stop them or get the item away? Most of the time I try not to act like I care and sometimes she will give it up but other times she just continues to lay there with the item in her mouth. Any suggestions?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

trade for something she wants even more.... I.E. treat, favorite toy....etc.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Like suggested above, I try to swap for something WAY better (to the dog) than whatever prize they may have at the time. Positive is the only way to go for this behavior... IMO

Otherwise, you just encourage the dog. Some dogs are clearly amused and therefore REWARDED when the owner chases them around. Walk the other way and completely ignore the dog if you feel you are losing your temper and will yell or chase.


----------



## Charlie06

Yes, listen to the above suggestions. Do not do what I do....LOL....I do the chase thing. I'll chase him around for a minute than I take it back. He gives me that look like, "c'mon, get me" He always lets me have it back. I then usually swap him something.


----------



## vrocco1

User your clicker. Just do it until she gives it back (just kidding).


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Do not chase.

First step, of course, is to re-think your dog-proofing and find out how/why she's able to get the stolen objects in the first place.

If she gets something of yours, run over and pick up something of HERS and make a huge fuss.... I mean go nuts with it... running around the house... WOOHOOOOO!!!!! LOOK WHAT I HAVE!!!!! You have to make yourself so silly and exciting that the dog thinks, "Holy crap! I thought I had the good stuff, but apparently what mom has is way better!" Usually this will get the dog to drop the stolen undies and come to investigate what you're doing. When the dog gets to you, still act like she can't have what you're holding. Run around some more, coveting the dog toy.... show it to her and then pull it away and run off.... then suddenly "drop" what you have and more then likely the dog will pick it up. Then act like you want it from her. Try to "fake take it" a couple times. Praise her for having it. Make a big fuss. "Oooooohhhhhh! What do you have???? Is that your Boooooonnnnneeee?" Then, on the sly, go back and pick up the formerly stolen undies.

I avoid trading for treats b/c I've seen it become an attention seeking behavior. You'll know that's the case if the dog immmediately comes to "show" you what he stole. He's thinking, "I've got the undies. Where's my cookie?" For those dogs, I tell the owners to get up and run into another room, acting very disgusted (not mad -- disgusted. there's a difference) and close the door. It gives the dog the opposite affect.

I'll only trade if it's something that might hurt the dog if he keeps it for too long. Very few things fall into that category.

-S


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Only Tucker does this and it's to get attention. I can't tell you how many times he takes off with my husband's laptop, or just the bag. He's even been known to open it up and take disks out.

I say, "show me!" and he will most times bring it to me. The other day I couldn't believe he grabbed a bag of cereal, carried it all the way upstairs, and then handed it to me! He usually sticks his head in the bag and sucks the cereal up like a Dyson!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Carson will usually give up whatever he has for whatever I have....even if it's just his bone. I think he just want's what I have....kinda reverse psych....


----------



## Brandy's Mom

In addition to the above, this is a good opportunity to teach "drop it". You never know if your dog might someday have something dangerous in her mouth. Getting her to drop it on command could be life-saving.

Brandy still grabs things for attention, but not nearly as often as when she was a young pup. Now, if I don't notice what she's done right away, she'll often walk right up to me with the object in her mouth. Once she has my attention, she'll usually drop whatever she has right away.


----------



## JLJ

FlyingQuizini said:


> Do not chase.
> 
> First step, of course, is to re-think your dog-proofing and find out how/why she's able to get the stolen objects in the first place.
> 
> If she gets something of yours, run over and pick up something of HERS and make a huge fuss.... I mean go nuts with it... running around the house... WOOHOOOOO!!!!! LOOK WHAT I HAVE!!!!! You have to make yourself so silly and exciting that the dog thinks, "Holy crap! I thought I had the good stuff, but apparently what mom has is way better!" Usually this will get the dog to drop the stolen undies and come to investigate what you're doing. When the dog gets to you, still act like she can't have what you're holding. Run around some more, coveting the dog toy.... show it to her and then pull it away and run off.... then suddenly "drop" what you have and more then likely the dog will pick it up. Then act like you want it from her. Try to "fake take it" a couple times. Praise her for having it. Make a big fuss. "Oooooohhhhhh! What do you have???? Is that your Boooooonnnnneeee?" Then, on the sly, go back and pick up the formerly stolen undies.
> 
> I avoid trading for treats b/c I've seen it become an attention seeking behavior. You'll know that's the case if the dog immmediately comes to "show" you what he stole. He's thinking, "I've got the undies. Where's my cookie?" For those dogs, I tell the owners to get up and run into another room, acting very disgusted (not mad -- disgusted. there's a difference) and close the door. It gives the dog the opposite affect.
> 
> I'll only trade if it's something that might hurt the dog if he keeps it for too long. Very few things fall into that category.
> 
> -S



Thanks- this is good advice. 

The house is pretty well puppy proofed and most of the items she does get, it is really no big deal if she has it (like a sock) but I don't want her to think it is okay to play with them. I usually never chase her (that has only has happened a few times). The items she gets are from the laundry room where I try to ALWAYS keep the door shut but DH can't quite get the hang of closing it behind him. This is normally how my little theif gets the stuff. 
She has never (knock on wood) had something that is dangerous to her or valuable to me (except my favorite undies or course)


I think I will experiment with taking one of her toys like you said or trading for something else like the others have suggested.


----------



## Alpenglunen

Worst case scenario would be the creation of dominance issues surrounding items and toys, and eventually more. However, I think trying to limit the possession to specific toys or balls, etc, rather than your personal items is a good idea, and you probably won't run into anymore problems unless you are not showing leadership or being inconsistent in rules and boundaries in more areas of pack interaction. Mine like to play the keep away game for a few minutes, mostly with balls. They like to try to get a chase if they can get it between each other and people. I indulge them sometimes, and haven't had any related dominance issues crop up. Most of the time I just ignore them or grab another toy, keeping activities on my terms. They are constantly running around with balls in their mouths all day long. They find them everywhere.


----------



## kellange123

I usually tell Daisy no, and then fetch up a toy. I have to say "fetch up a toy" several times but she gets excited when you say that and goes to find her ball or one of her real toys.


----------



## Dog

FlyingQuizini said:


> Do not chase.
> 
> First step, of course, is to re-think your dog-proofing and find out how/why she's able to get the stolen objects in the first place.
> 
> If she gets something of yours, run over and pick up something of HERS and make a huge fuss.... I mean go nuts with it... running around the house... WOOHOOOOO!!!!! LOOK WHAT I HAVE!!!!! You have to make yourself so silly and exciting that the dog thinks, "Holy crap! I thought I had the good stuff, but apparently what mom has is way better!" Usually this will get the dog to drop the stolen undies and come to investigate what you're doing. When the dog gets to you, still act like she can't have what you're holding. Run around some more, coveting the dog toy.... show it to her and then pull it away and run off.... then suddenly "drop" what you have and more then likely the dog will pick it up. Then act like you want it from her. Try to "fake take it" a couple times. Praise her for having it. Make a big fuss. "Oooooohhhhhh! What do you have???? Is that your Boooooonnnnneeee?" Then, on the sly, go back and pick up the formerly stolen undies.
> 
> I avoid trading for treats b/c I've seen it become an attention seeking behavior. You'll know that's the case if the dog immmediately comes to "show" you what he stole. He's thinking, "I've got the undies. Where's my cookie?" For those dogs, I tell the owners to get up and run into another room, acting very disgusted (not mad -- disgusted. there's a difference) and close the door. It gives the dog the opposite affect.
> 
> I'll only trade if it's something that might hurt the dog if he keeps it for too long. Very few things fall into that category.
> 
> -S


That was so well said and so pleasant to read. I giggled a few times but could still remember your instructions... 

We are lucky Amber cannot get to our things. She has never been upstairs where all the bedrooms/bathroom/WC are. But when she did get something that she shouldn't have or shouldn't be eating we practiced the DROP IT command intensively for 2 weeks (using new tennis balls) and once she got it it was great.

Amber now drops everything we ask her to and we do not always give her a treat for it. It kind of depend on the situation really.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Biscuit does this too but most of the time he will actually swallow the sock, dishcloth, rag, etc before I get to him. Some of the time he will circle around the kitchen table or head for the hallway (this is also a complete circle) so I end up having to stop and quickly put up some sort of make-shift barrier to keep him from going around and around.


----------



## cubbysan

FlyingQuizini said:


> Do not chase.
> 
> First step, of course, is to re-think your dog-proofing and find out how/why she's able to get the stolen objects in the first place.
> 
> If she gets something of yours, run over and pick up something of HERS and make a huge fuss.... I mean go nuts with it... running around the house... WOOHOOOOO!!!!! LOOK WHAT I HAVE!!!!! You have to make yourself so silly and exciting that the dog thinks, "Holy crap! I thought I had the good stuff, but apparently what mom has is way better!" Usually this will get the dog to drop the stolen undies and come to investigate what you're doing. When the dog gets to you, still act like she can't have what you're holding. Run around some more, coveting the dog toy.... show it to her and then pull it away and run off.... then suddenly "drop" what you have and more then likely the dog will pick it up. Then act like you want it from her. Try to "fake take it" a couple times. Praise her for having it. Make a big fuss. "Oooooohhhhhh! What do you have???? Is that your Boooooonnnnneeee?" Then, on the sly, go back and pick up the formerly stolen undies.
> 
> 
> 
> -S


I have been using this all weekend and it works GREAT!

Brady will ALWAYS chose something of the kids, before one of his toys. My kids and I have been doing this with his toys, then he wants them.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Shirley said:


> That was so well said and so pleasant to read. I giggled a few times but could still remember your instructions...


Thank you!

You wanna really giggle? You should be in class when I'm actually DEMONSTRATING that trick! I go all out running around silly..... Pretty funny stuff if I do say so myself! : 

-S


----------



## FlyingQuizini

cubbysan said:


> I have been using this all weekend and it works GREAT!
> 
> Brady will ALWAYS chose something of the kids, before one of his toys. My kids and I have been doing this with his toys, then he wants them.


WOOHOO! Good for you! So glad it's working! Keep it up!


----------



## WoodysMum

Woody always pinches my 4 year olds comfort blanket, we've tried to give him an identical one of his own but thats not good enough. We have up till now traded him for treats or his toys. But to day i was in a bad mood and i got fed up with being called in to sort it out. So i was very firm with him told him no and made him go and lie on his bed. I did this twice and the third time when he sore me coming he just dropped it and went away. So sometimes i think being firm can be better, i think sometimes giving them treats or their toys is a bit like rewarding them for being naughty. When there really young letting them know that this is there toy, not your shoe, teaches them what is there's but as they get older maybe a "i'm just not having it anymore voice might work" .


----------



## JLJ

Well I have no been playing around with these ideas and this is what I am finding...

Acting goofy/silly/jumping up and down/yelling woooohoooo only makes me look like a complete moron because she won't even look my way. She does not care what I am doing when she has a "special treat". Nothing will get her attention at that point. 

So I have gone the strict route. If she does have something I will point my finger at her and walk towards her slowly saying "BAD GIRL DROP IT BAD GIRL" in a very low and stern voice. I am gaining ground here. She will try to run away a little but knows she is in trouble so she is not pushing it as much as she used to. When I get close to her I hold onto her collar and make her drop the item into my hand. Getting better and easier each time I do this. She is learning I think. 

She has been very good though (always) if I see her trying to take something If I say "AH AH AH NO" or "LEAVE IT" she doesn't take it. It is just those times when I habe my back turned. 

I guess I can be grateful that she is not swallowing these items at least


----------

